# Strange bullet wound



## hyprlt900 (Dec 8, 2014)

A couple weeks ago I shot a doe at 50 yards with my .270.  When I found her part of the liver (probably 4"x8") was hanging out of the ENTRY wound.  Anyone else seen this before?  Shooting 130gr federal ballistic tip.  When the processer pulled the hide off, we found the bullet just below the skin in the upper part of the ham.  Must have hit a rib and ricochet because I shot her dead broadside.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 8, 2014)

In 30 plus years of deer hunting I have seen two deer push something from their insiders out of an entrance wound. In both cases it occurred when the animal made the first move after the shot. Seems that when the muscles push the pressure on the organs can force something out of the hole. Was the bullet found under the hide on the opposite side from the entrance?


----------



## RickyB (Dec 8, 2014)

I have shot a few broadside where the lung comes out a hole. In fact I shot one on an Ossabaw hunt this year where a portion of lung came out as well as found lung bits on the ground along the blood trail to it.

I cant imagine that you got a ricochet out of that 130gr 270 though. Especially on a rib! She had to have turned on you at the last minute before the shot for it to end up in the ham.

At least you got meat in the freezer.


----------



## hyprlt900 (Dec 8, 2014)

Shot left side, I think the bullet was in left ham


----------



## hyprlt900 (Dec 8, 2014)

I saw a large dark red area immediately after the shot. Suprised she made it as far as she did.  Lots of blood as you can imagine


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 9, 2014)

Shot a spike buck with 140gr sp with my 7 mag and had a piece
of intestine sticking out of the exit wound...Deer humped up when i 
fired and stumbled 30 yds and went down....
Exit hole was about 2" in diameter....


----------



## rvick (Dec 19, 2014)

223 in side & parts of lung came out entrance on ground, exit was 22 cal. hole. deer ran 75 yrds.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 20, 2014)

My last doe I shot with an M1 Garand pushed the whole dang liver out ! I grabbed the doe and started to drag an saw the liver, in its entirety, about 15 feet away on the ground. I was astounded to say the least.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 21, 2014)

A guy on our club had that happen a few times with ballistic tips. I have had entrance and exit show up 4 inches apart on the same side of a deer though, and it was a 110 lb doe at 40 yards with a 120 HP out of my 7mm-08. Only time that ever happened in the 20+ deer that rifle has killed.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 23, 2014)

I used to hunt with a bar in 270 and had that happen often with a ballistic tip.Big hole on entrance and if I even found an exit it was in a weird place like that.I shot on right under the spine and had a big piece of backstrap hanging out when I got to him.


----------



## The Rodney (Mar 3, 2015)

Guy on my club pulled his shot low and the doe ran with intestine out and ragging behind her.... that was weird.  Bullet unzipped her underside and hit enough lung to kill her


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 4, 2015)

using a 100 gr in a .243 i shot one quartering away at a 35 degree angle. the bullet hit a rib and ricocheted to the neck where it torn a 4' by 10' section of neck out.


----------



## rvick (Mar 4, 2015)

richochets are one reason why i want to be the shooter when my tracking dog has a live wounded deer bayed. i have seen a bullet travel just inside the skin from neck to ham & leave a blue streak along the meat, saw a bullet leave a 16 inch blue streak under a deer's belly & never break the skin, second shot killed the deer.  i will only shoot when the dog has called out to me or is clear to the side on my side of the deer. my friend shot a wounded deer that his dog had bayed this season & the bullet went thru the deer & exploded against a rock on the other side & sent shrapnel all in his dog. she had a rough go of it for a while but we think she will be OK.  the rodney, i have tracked several deer with their intestines out that travelled up to half a mile, tracked one with all four chambers of it's stomach ON THE GROUND & it was still alive 3 hours later when the dog bayed it at 350 yrds.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Mar 6, 2015)

I shot a mule deer one year and I hit a very small twig about 30 yards from him. The bullet ended up "key" holing its way in. Part of his liver was sticking out of the entry hole. When the bullet started tumbling it made a heck of an entry wound. That may have happen to you. Never can tell.


----------

